# New to Utah



## sodak8908 (Mar 2, 2011)

Hey everyone i am new to both Utah and coyote hunting. If i could get a little advise as to where to go and some good calls to use. I have a DPMS ar15 and am interested in coyote hunting it seems to be a bit more of a challange than any other kind of hunting that i have ever done. Any help will be appreciated thanks!


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

take a look at this post, i posted a bunch of links that should be helpful
http://utahwildlife.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=57&t=32788


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

WElcome to Utah and to the best forum in Utah! Unfortunately, I am still trying to figure out the dogs myself.


----------



## sodak8908 (Mar 2, 2011)

Thank you for the info phorisc that should be really helpful. This forum has been pretty good so far and i love it out here in Utah i was born and raised in south dakota and i like it alot better out here


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

What part of South Dakota you from?
Welcome and keep on reading through the other animals topics. There is alot of good info here. 
Any specific questions you want answered? I might can help.


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

I forgot to say Welcome!
so...
Welcome to the forums!


----------



## bkelz (Dec 3, 2010)

welcome to the club. when you figure it out let us know. haha. utah has some good, yet interesting hunting. ive been here 2 1/2 years. you'll love it!


----------



## sodak8908 (Mar 2, 2011)

mikevanwilder im am from the sioux falls area. I am really just trying to get some hints as to where to go coyote hunting i live in the layton area and am just looking around to find some decent spots to go out and kill some yotes


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Not to be rude, but nobody will give you information to where they find them. Coyotes are hunted hard here in Utah. When someone finds a good spot, they dont share it. Find some public land and try it. Coyotes are everywhere. This time of year they are wise to the call though.


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

Reb has a point, most experienced coyote hunters wont tell others about their good hunting spots(just cause then they run the risk of someone either educating the coyotes in that area which makes it harder to hunt them or ruining their great spot). What i listed in my links though will help you to get a general idea of where to start looking for them. Just remember not to get discouraged  good luck


----------



## sodak8908 (Mar 2, 2011)

thanks


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I love Souix Falls, served part of my mission in Brandon SD so I visited that city alot.
As for location the best thing I can say is get on your hiking boots and go for hikes.
Look for tracks, scat, rabbits and anything that show there are coyotes. Then remember those spots and come in quietly the next time with your call and set up. 
Alot of people don't do this but scouting is a great way to find spots to call. I am always looking for spots to call while I'm doing anything. I look for places that will give me good advantage points, were I can hide my vehicle, were i know coyotes are. Then when I go out an actually hunt I can be more efficent.
Just remember to be quiet, watch the wind, sit still, be quiet, try to keep the sun toward your back, be quiet, be patient, keep quiet and last and most important be quiet.
Good luck and have fun.


----------



## sodak8908 (Mar 2, 2011)

hey thanks for the pointers mike i actually lived in brandon i went to school there thats crazy its a small world


----------



## sodak8908 (Mar 2, 2011)

hey im not asking for a specific spot to hunt them i just want a general region to start looking for them anything would help


----------



## lifeisgood (Aug 31, 2010)

From Layton I would be tempted to go to the North end of the lake out towards promatory. There has got to be public land out there and a few rabbits, but that is a guess.


----------

